# Haha - Stop it George! You're killing me!!



## Dollface (Aug 7, 2006)




----------



## Arch (Aug 7, 2006)

lol..... fun capture...... must have been lion joke huh


----------



## Dollface (Aug 7, 2006)

Thanks! Yeah, it's certainly an in-joke...


----------



## nitefly (Aug 7, 2006)

Hahah, I like it


----------

